# Revisions for official releases on stable branch



## abbec (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi all!

I have a question about tracking a stable branch. Let us say that I track 10/stable. How can I see what revision that is used for an official release? I.e. how can I learn that 10.1 is revision XXXX on 10/stable, for example?

Thanks!


----------



## kpa (Dec 16, 2013)

There is no such direct correspondence because the SVN branch for 10.1 releng/10.1 will be branched (copied in other words) from stable/10 when the time is right. After the branching the releng/10.1 branch will live its own life independent of stable/10 and very likely receives many commits before it is even called a final release version. You can however figure out the revision when the brancing happened by looking at the SVN logs of the release branch.


----------



## kpa (Dec 16, 2013)

It turns out that you can use the --stop-on-copy option with `svnlite log` to stop the history at the first branch point (backwards from newest revision). For example this is what I got on releng/10.0 when I ran `svnlite log --stop-on-copy` in /usr/src:



```
<all but last entry left out>

------------------------------------------------------------------------
r259065 | gjb | 2013-12-07 13:27:54 +0200 (Sat, 07 Dec 2013) | 12 lines

- Copy stable/10 (r259064) to releng/10.0 as part of the
  10.0-RELEASE cycle.
- Update __FreeBSD_version [1]
- Set branch name to -RC1

[1] 10.0-CURRENT __FreeBSD_version value ended at '55', so
    start releng/10.0 at '100' so the branch is started with
    a value ending in zero.

Approved by:    re (implicit)
Sponsored by:   The FreeBSD Foundation

------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

This means commit number r259065 was the point where stable/10 was copied as releng/10.0.


----------

